# Courtney Alexander traded to Hornets



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I am kind of dissapointed as our first draft of the New Orleans Hornets is over! We traded our only pick, #17 to Washington for Courtney Alexander. Although we need a SG, is he worth it? Thoughts?


----------



## DuddyKravitz (Jun 11, 2002)

*Is That True?*

If it's true, then who are the Wizards anglin' to take at 17? Dickau? Welsch?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Courtney can be AWESOME when given PT!:yes:


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

I woldn't be angry if I were you. Alexander will be a quality player given playing time. Just watch and see


----------



## RUBEN (Jun 9, 2002)

Courtney Alexander can be great if giving playing time, I 
think he is going to average 12.7 ppg. Here is the link :
http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/story?id=1398847


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shaqs big toe *
> I woldn't be angry if I were you. Alexander will be a quality player given playing time. Just watch and see


I am not angry. As a matter of fact, the more I hear about him, the more I like the trade. I was just a little dissappointed as this was our first draft and now I will be attending a draft party while the team has no picks. Oh well, I guess we became a better team today.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

The Trade could be very good for both teams, Alexander can be very explosive and has a great shooting touch. The Wizards need as much young talent as possible if they plan on being a better team in the future, and who better than MJ himself to mentor them?

If the wizards take Melvin Ely, their lineup will look something like this.

PG: Chris Witney/ Tyronn Lue
SG: Richard Hamlilton/ Hubert Davis
SF: Michael Jordan/ Tyrone Nesby
PF: Popeye Jones/ Melvin Ely
C: Kwame Brown/ Christian Leattner 

Hey, its a start. lol

The Hornets are a little better off:

PG: Baron Davis/ David Wesly
SG: Courtney Alexander/ Stacey Augmon
SF: Jamal Mashburn/ Stacey Augmon
PF: P.J. Brown/ Jerome Moiso
C: Eldon Campbell/ Jamaal Magloire


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *STING *
> The Trade could be very good for both teams, Alexander can be very explosive and has a great shooting touch. The Wizards need as much young talent as possible if they plan on being a better team in the future, and who better than MJ himself to mentor them?
> 
> If the wizards take Melvin Ely, their lineup will look something like this.
> ...


Not trying to be a smartass, but that Wizards lineup is kind of incorrect. Kwame will most likely be a PF, and Brendan Haywood would play Center. Jordan said he wants to backup Richard Hamilton at SF or SG, he doesn't want to start. That leaves Hubert Davis as the starting SG.

The Wizards can get more than Ely, they have 11 also. I'd say Qyntel Woods, or Jiri Welsch would be suitable. That way, the lineup would look something like this: BTW, if they draft Ely, I think Kwame would probably start at Center.

C- Kwame Brown
PF- Melvin Ely
SF- Richard Hamilton
SG- Qyntel Woods
PG- Chris Whitney

I have to agree, they're still one player away...


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *devestata *
> 
> 
> Not trying to be a smartass, but that Wizards lineup is kind of incorrect. Kwame will most likely be a PF, and Brendan Haywood would play Center. Jordan said he wants to backup Richard Hamilton at SF or SG, he doesn't want to start. That leaves Hubert Davis as the starting SG.
> ...


No, I agree with everything you said, except i dont think Woods Will be available, so maybe Stoudamire and welsh, that could help them out alot.


----------

